# It is too hot for poor Darwin



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

My poor boy relaxing in the heat, he loves lying on carrier bags!!!!


----------



## TiffanyLouise (Jul 23, 2008)

Aww he's gorge
I have a cat who likes to LICK plastic bags


----------



## Krazycatlady (Jul 28, 2008)

ooohhh my he's handsommmeeee!

my cats LOVE to play in and roll all over plastic bags theyll dig them out of the garbage even just to play with them!


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

What a lovely cat! He is extremely handsome 

One of my meezers trys to EAT plastic bags I have to make sure there is never any around - must be a fetish or something lol.


----------



## jeanie (Nov 11, 2007)

He is so beautiful, i have a cat that loves to lick plastic bags too.


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

what a gorgeous cat 

One of mine is attracted to plastic bags too, especially likes to climb into them 

Also if the kids leave a crisp packet on the floor, she sticks her head right inside it


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh my lot are really flagging out today with the heat, thank god I've got a ceiling fan in the lounge to chill us all out a bit. Good job we dont live in a permanently hot country, dont think I could cope  Bring on the snow, pmsl


----------



## Sungold-Bengals (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I have to be very careful as my girls like to wee on plastic bags 

Which can give you quite a shock - I'll say no more !


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Lol I've had that too in the very recent past C.! You pick up the bag and before you know it!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

lMy coonie girl likes to lick carriers too - wonder why?? She lays in the bath when she is too hot


----------



## Guest (Aug 1, 2008)

Beautifull color and markings...very handsome cat 

wats wiv all the cats licking plastic bags lol ? weirdo's pmsl.


----------

